# Windows 10 "Media Disconnected" issue (again)



## Daavid (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice new Lenovo H50 to upgrade from my Windows XP work horse which I was quite happy using until it started dying.

I fell at the first hurdle when it would not talk to the network via ethernet. I have since got it going via wireless but do not consider this a long term fix.

I have spent most of the day trying various suggestions from forums but mostly this one so I have signed up and am posting.

(I am most at home with the older OS's like unix and XP and up until recently worked in software development which I did for 30 odd years so I do not consider myself a dweeb in this area.)

I have tried a great many of the suggestions and suspect that it is a driver issue (there are no updates available for the ethernet drivers which seem to be up to date).

I am new to Lenovo (would have preferred a HP box after working for them for 6 and a half years.) so a good answer might direct me to how best to draw on Lenovo for support.

Below is the diagnostic output for W10's attempt to correct / diagnose the issue. Below that I will post ipconfig output.
<<

PrintWindows Network Diagnostics Publisher details 

Issues found 
"Ethernet" doesn't have a valid IP configuration"Ethernet" doesn't have a valid IP configuration Not fixed Not Fixed 
Investigate router or broadband modem issues Failed 
Reset the "Ethernet" adapter Completed 


Issues found Detection details 

6 "Ethernet" doesn't have a valid IP configuration Not fixed Not Fixed 


Investigate router or broadband modem issues Failed 

If you're connected to a hotspot or domain network, contact the network administrator. Otherwise: 1. Unplug or turn off the device. 2. After all the lights on the device are off, wait at least 10 seconds. 3. Turn the device on or plug it back into the power outlet. To restart a router or modem that has a built-in battery, press and quickly release the Reset button. 
Reset the "Ethernet" adapter Completed 

This can sometimes resolve an intermittent problem. 
InformationalNetwork Diagnostics Log 
File Name: E27053C0-B284-448D-9604-C52D780A3198.Repair.1.etl 




Detection details Expand 

InformationalDiagnostics Information (Network Adapter) 
Details about network adapter diagnosis: 

Network adapter Ethernet driver information:

Description . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Manufacturer . . . . . . . . . : Realtek
Provider . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek
Version . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.505.2015
Inf File Name . . . . . . . . . : C:\Windows\INF\oem4.inf
Inf File Date . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 23 June 2015 2:37:03 AM
Section Name . . . . . . . . . : RTL8168G.ndi
Hardware ID . . . . . . . . . . : pci\ven_10ec&dev_8168&rev_0c
Instance Status Flags . . . . . : 0x180200a
Device Manager Status Code . . : 0
IfType . . . . . . . . . . . . : 6
Physical Media Type . . . . . . : 14



InformationalNetwork Diagnostics Log 
File Name: E27053C0-B284-448D-9604-C52D780A3198.Diagnose.0.etl 

InformationalOther Networking Configuration and Logs 
File Name: NetworkConfiguration.cab 

Collection information 
Computer Name: DESKTOP-MKHT90K 
Windows Version: 10.0 
Architecture: x64 
Time: Tuesday, January 5, 2016 11:27:56 AM 

Publisher details 
>>


<<
C:\Users\Daavid>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.71.252
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ada3:2265:a53:2c80%2
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\Daavid>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP-MKHT90K
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 62-6D-C7-44-D9-D7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-83-41-06-AF-B1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.71.252(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8821AE Wireless LAN 802.11ac PCI-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-6D-C7-44-D9-D7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ada3:2265:a53:2c80%2(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 5 January 2016 11:21:30 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 5 January 2016 11:21:29 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 39873991
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-63-1F-7A-1C-83-41-06-AF-B1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-6D-C7-44-D9-D8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
>>

Thanks in anticipation:smile:


----------



## Daavid (Jan 4, 2016)

The other key diagnostic message is:



> "Ethernet" doesen't have a valid IP configuration


----------



## Daavid (Jan 4, 2016)

... and the details on the system:

Version	10.0.10240 Build 10240
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	DESKTOP-MKHT90K
System Manufacturer	LENOVO
System Model	90B600E8AU
System Type	x64-based PC
System SKU	LENOVO_PN_90B600E8AU
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4460 CPU @ 3.20GHz, 3201 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	LENOVO IEKT33AUS, 8/06/2015
SMBIOS Version	2.7
Embedded Controller Version	255.255
BIOS Mode	UEFI
BaseBoard Manufacturer	LENOVO
BaseBoard Model	Not Available
BaseBoard Name	Base Board
Platform Role	Desktop
Secure Boot State	On
PCR7 Configuration	Binding Not Possible
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	Australia
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "10.0.10240.16392"
User Name	DESKTOP-MKHT90K\Daavid
Time Zone	AUS Eastern Daylight Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	8.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	7.95 GB
Available Physical Memory	2.74 GB
Total Virtual Memory	9.82 GB
Available Virtual Memory	3.74 GB
Page File Space	1.88 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
Hyper-V - VM Monitor Mode Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Second Level Address Translation Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Virtualization Enabled in Firmware	Yes
Hyper-V - Data Execution Protection	Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

try
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it p/color]*, which will do the above for you 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Daavid (Jan 4, 2016)

I am yet to read through in depth the knowledge base issue but will do so shortly and keep trying things.

The first netsh command gave the


> Access is denied.


 message as you you suspected it might. Below is the output.



> Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
> (c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>netsh int ip reset reset.log
> ...


----------



## Daavid (Jan 4, 2016)

The KB article does not add much.
As far as I can tell no log file was produced. I tried again to try and create the log file in temp (some where more writable) but again no log file seems to have been created.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have any other PCs you could test on the ethernet
make sure the cable is OK and the port on the router is OK


----------



## fiberstorejames (Aug 4, 2014)

yeah, check the cable and router.


----------



## Daavid (Jan 4, 2016)

etaf said:


> do you have any other PCs you could test on the ethernet
> make sure the cable is OK and the port on the router is OK


Cable is fine. You can see the leds on the back of the box for the port doing what they should be doing. The same cable at the hub end and at the router when I tried it also light up as expected. The same cable works fine on other boxes. (I actually pinched it from my wife's box and she had been using it for months.) Currently it is via a hub but I did try it directly to the router but this made no difference. Our computer room is well set up to try all sorts of combinations and I have tried all that I can come up with.

This is from the computer in question which is talking to the same router via Wi-Fi. As far as I can tell this is the only issue (Apart from the crappy layout on the keyboard that came with the box and causing me to make lots of typos!)


----------



## Daavid (Jan 4, 2016)

This is getting quite frustrating. I have just spend quite a few hours trying all the sensible combinations I can think of.

Different known good ethernet cables
Different ethernet ports
the various netsh commands suggested in a range of combinations
reboots between various combinations.

Any further guidance from those with more experience in this area would be greatly appreciated.

:banghead:


----------



## Daavid (Jan 4, 2016)

After an hour or so of working with Lenovo support they acknowledged that there was probably a hardware fault so the box is being sent back to be exchanged for a new one. So it is back to square one... into the fray again, hopefully this time with a better outcome.

There was a reason I ditched being a software engineer after 30 odd years and took up horticulture... wish I had done this a decade earlier :smile:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

hopefully the replacement will solve the issues now


----------



## Daavid (Jan 4, 2016)

etaf said:


> hopefully the replacement will solve the issues now


Alas it didn't but replacing the box and getting exactly the same issue with the now box led me to conclude that the issue was an incompatibility with the (old) adsl Billion voip router. Based on that I lugged the box around to the neighbours place and tried it on his router which worked immediately.

Having spent many hours googling around and trouble shooting the issue never once did anyone once hint at router/modem incompatibility issues but looking at the number of people who seem not to have resolved this problem I suspect that the incompatibility issue I encountered is more widespread than understood.

So tomorrow I am off (actually my wife will) to buy a new router. We have decided to ditch the voip line so I will be looking at a modem with plenty of grunt for wired and wireless networking.

Currently I am looking at something like the: Netgear D6400 WiFi VDSL/ADSL Modem Router but will happily accept advice. 

The old modem was at end of life so I am not overly unhappy at having to replace it, particularly if it gives decent wifi in the "Manshed" aka "Blokedom".


----------

